# etiquette for internal scan when on period!?!?



## [email protected]@h (Dec 11, 2012)

So, title says it all. Having a scan and will have a mediumish flow. How on earth do I remain dignified during this?! Any tips?


----------



## Sweetpea123 (Feb 26, 2013)

All your dignity goes out the window with ivf my dear. They have seen it all before and many a times. Do not worry! 

Best of luck! Xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Wear a tampon up to immediately before your scan, they should ask you to empty your bladder before you are called in anyway. It's just one of those things I'm afraid, don't worry!


----------



## stelpo (Jan 3, 2012)

Its not a problem, honest - we do gynae scans all the time, not just fertility/preg related, and its not even an issue, it will be bothering you more than the sonographer i promise!

S x


----------



## [email protected]@h (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks ladies, I'm fine with scans, speculum etc just adding in a period adds a gross factor!


----------



## Lucy708 (Dec 3, 2012)

I was very embarrassed the first time this happened to me as l wasn't expecting it at all. The nurse was very discreet and passed me a bag for my tampon and then tissues and a pad after. I'm used to it now and it doesn't bother me so much. Good luck!


----------



## [email protected]@h (Dec 11, 2012)

Oh no Lucy!

Well it went ok. I was sitting there pants off and could feel something starting to trickle so told the nurse and she just stuck one of those massive bed pad things under me. Easy peasy.


----------



## MissT (formally MissTurneriffic) (Mar 10, 2012)

This happened to me too and I was mortified at the thought of it but the nurses make it really easy for you. 

As if our bodies don't give up enough nip already....

Glad it went well xx


----------

